# ISO Tilapia Recipes



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 24, 2008)

Making Tilapia tonight for the fam and am looking for good recipes.  

I'm thinking something baked, possibly sweet. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sattie (Jan 24, 2008)

The one I did was blackened and it was great... sure stunk up the house tho!!!  Here is the recipe if you should choose a different direction.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 24, 2008)

Yum, I just might do that!


----------



## sattie (Jan 24, 2008)

It's good, it cooks very quickly, and it smokes!!!!!  Plenty of ventilation or cook outside if you can.  But it was one of the best home cooked Tilapia recipes I have ever had!


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 24, 2008)

Tilapia and Fish 317 Recipes | Recipezaar

a ton of tilapia recipes!!


----------



## abjcooking (Jan 24, 2008)

I've fixed this recipe several times and have really liked it.  It's hard to turn the tilapia though and keep the potato slices to stay so I just trim off some of the rosemary stem and stick a piece through the potato and fish so it sort of stays in place when I flip it.  Remove after done though.Recipes : Tilapia with Purple Potato Crust and Chive Rosemary Oil : Food Network


----------



## Ol-blue (Jan 24, 2008)

This recipe is really good and so easy. I made a pan of this up for my husband to take to work and they loved it. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/zesty-rotel-tilapia-40450.html

My son just loved this recipe.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/parmesan-tilapia-fillets-36708.html


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 24, 2008)

A really really good way to cook them is to liberally shake on some
Cajun seasoning and some McCormick Citrus seasoning, then
spray on olive oil. Let sit for a while, then bake at 375 for around 10 minutes.

Alternatively, you can mix the seasonings with the oil, and use as a marinade...
It is also really good on veggies, which you can cook with the fish.

Serve on some wild rice or jasmine rice or basmati herbed rice.... yum!


----------



## QSis (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm making fish and chips with it tonight.

Lee


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 24, 2008)

Consider anything you'd do to a thinly cut chicken breast...marsala, picatta, etc.


----------



## Caine (Jan 24, 2008)

Asian Style Fish Curry​
Ingredients:
6 Fish fillets
1 bunch scallions, minced
1 cup coconut milk
juice of 1 lime
2 Tbsp curry powder (Red if available, but yellow will suffice)
2 Tbsp Splenda
1 tsp salt
2 tsp Patis or 1 tsp Nuoc Mam fish sauce (Nuoc Mam is stronger than Patis
4 jalapenos (or other chili peppers), minced
1/2 onion, minced
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 tsp bagaong (shrimp or fish paste)
1 Tbs Canola oil 
1 Tbs peanut oil 


Preparation:
Marinate the fish fillets in 1/2 cup coconut milk, scallions, 1 tablespoon curry powder, 2 tablespoons Splenda, 1 teaspoon salt, and 1 teaspoon fish sauce for 15 to 30 minutes.


In a food processor or blender, make a paste with the jalapenos, onion, garlic, 1/2 the lime juice, and the fish paste while the fish is marinating.

In a frying pan, heat one or two tablespoons oil, and cook the paste until softened and heated through. Add the marinated fish and cook 2 minutes on each side. Add 1/2 cup coconut milk, and the rest of the lime juice, bring to a boil, then simmer until sauce is the desired thickness. Remove fish to serving platter, put sauce in a bowl or gravy boat.  

Serve with steamed brown rice and stir-fried green beans, sliced Japanese eggplant, and sliced carrots.

Red Snapper - Per Serving: 535 Cal (28% from Fat, 38% from Protein, 34% from Carb); 52 g Protein; 17 g Tot Fat; 9 g Sat Fat; 4 g Mono Fat; 3 g Poly Fat; 46 g Carb (37g Net); 9 g Fiber; 81 mg Cholesterol

Halibut - Per Serving: 766 Cal (28% from Fat, 48% from Protein, 24% from Carb); 92 g Protein; 24 g Tot Fat; 9 g Sat Fat; 6 g Mono Fat; 5 g Poly Fat; 46 g Carb ( 37 g Net); 9 g Fiber; 131 mg Cholesterol

Cod - Per Serving: 506 Cal (27% from Fat, 37% from Protein, 35% from Carb); 48 g Protein; 16 g Tot Fat; 8 g Sat Fat; 3 g Mono Fat; 3 g Poly Fat; 46 g Carb (37 g Net); 9 g Fiber; 99 mg Cholesterol

Tilapia - Per Serving: 506 Cal (27% from Fat, 37% from Protein, 35% from Carb); 48 g Protein; 16 g Tot Fat; 8 g Sat Fat; 3 g Mono Fat; 3 g Poly Fat; 46 g Carb (37g Net); 9 g Fiber; 99 mg Cholesterol


FIVE SPICE TILAPIA​​1 lb tilapia fillets
4 Tbs sesame oil
¼ cup lemon juice

1/3 cup lite soy sauce
1/3 cup hoi sin sauce
2 tsp turbinado sugar
1 Tbs chili garlic sauce
2 tsp Chinese five spice
1 tsp ground ginger

Marinate the tilapia in the sesame oil and lemon juice for 30 minutes. While the fish is marinating, combine the remaining ingredients into a sauce and heat in a pan for 10 minutes over medium heat. Cook the tilapia for 3 to 4 minutes on each side, turning once, basting occasionally with the sauce.


----------

